# Electrical Engineering Co-Op



## Binski99 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am currently a sophomore in college and I am studying Electrical Engineering. I currently work at a high school as a Technical Director and for a local sound and lighting company. I am really into sound and lighting and would like to be able to get an EE job (Co-Op) with a company that makes sound or lighting equipment. Does anyone know of any companies that offer co-op positions?

Thanks!


----------



## DMXpro (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know if this is an option, but Mole-Richardson was founded by a(n) electrical engineer(s). They make stage and film lighting equipment. However, they may only be located in Hollywood, but I suppose it might still be worth it to find out.


----------



## Binski99 (Jan 14, 2013)

> I don't know if this is an option, but Mole-Richardson was founded by a(n) electrical engineer(s). They make stage and film lighting equipment. However, they may only be located in Hollywood, but I suppose it might still be worth it to find out.



Thanks for the input! I am open to all suggestions. I am not limiting myself to Ohio because I know that their really isn't anything here.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 14, 2013)

From ETC - Job Opportunities at ETC :

> If you are interested in student employment in the form of an internship or limited term position, download the Student Opportunities brochure.pdf for more information.


 Other industry manufacturers may have similar programs, although I'm not aware of any.

EDIT: Also, http://www.prg.com/our-company/careers-internships/internships/ .


----------



## Binski99 (Jan 15, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> From ETC - Job Opportunities at ETC :
> Other industry manufacturers may have similar programs, although I'm not aware of any.
> 
> EDIT: Also, PRG : Internships .



Thanks! I will definitely look into those. 

Does anyone know if Shure does internships? I seem to remember reading somewhere that they did.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 15, 2013)

A lot more places do internships than say they do internships. Some just don't make a formal program that they publicize, while others wouldn't ever think about it until they see "the right person."

Don't be afraid to call around and ask.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 15, 2013)

Binski99 said:


> ...Does anyone know if Shure does internships? I seem to remember reading somewhere that they did.


I don't mean to be a smart***, but typing "Shure internship" into teh Google returns this as first hit: What I Did Last Summer: Shure 2012 Interns Tell All | Shure Blog .

Second hit: Shure | Get The Gig | The Shure 2013 Artist Relations Summer Intern .

And the chance to spend time in beautiful Niles, IL.
Now, if one prefers Elkhart, IN: Internships in Audio , (Crown).

.


----------



## Binski99 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I don't mean to be a smart***, but typing "Shure internship" into teh Google returns this as first hit: What I Did Last Summer: Shure 2012 Interns Tell All | Shure Blog .
> 
> Second hit: Shure | Get The Gig | The Shure 2013 Artist Relations Summer Intern .
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah I didn't even think about googling it. Those would both be really cool places to co-op so I will definitely be making some phone calls.


> A lot more places do internships than say they do internships. Some just don't make a formal program that they publicize, while others wouldn't ever think about it until they see "the right person."
> 
> Don't be afraid to call around and ask.



I will probably be making some phone calls pretty soon. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 16, 2013)

When I was at university, Industrial Light and Magic was recruiting out of the engineering co-op program. _That was a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away ..._


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 16, 2013)

When I worked for PRG we had EE's on staff who were there to fix anything we threw at them. Additionally, Dallas, TX is where their R&D and all major repairs take place, so it's essentially run by EE's and electronics folks. PRG designs a few pieces of gear down there (Bad Boy/Best Boy lights, network switches, M-Box extreme's) We didn't have any internships, but I am fairly confident that if you show enough interest to the contacts on their internship page they will be open to an internship in that position.


----------



## Binski99 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will probably be sending emails or making phone calls next week to those companies.


----------



## Binski99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright, so I haven't been having much luck. I am still in search of a Co-Op for this summer and would appreciate any further suggestions anyone might have.


----------

